# 1949 Schwinn pre-Hornet oddity



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 19, 2018)

Please excuse my Schwinn ignorance... or is that Schwignorance?

So I picked up this cool '49 Schwinn D-19... basically, a Hornet before it was called a Hornet.   I had plans to un-do the "obviously incorrect" addition of some B model parts... the Phantom style reflector, tail-light rack, and the (not installed right now) Phantom saddle.  Also, I was going to put the "correct" Schwinn grips on it.  BUT.....

Reflector is riveted on with correct rivets and washers, just like factory.   That lead my down the "what if" rabbit hole.  Do any of you Schwinn experts suppose that this bike could have been equipped this was when new, or at least, upgraded to this by the dealer?  Every seen one like this? 

Things for sure.... the rims don't match.  Rear is a S-2, while the front is a Lobdel flat-top.  I suspect the bike had a collision, at which time a replacement rim was added along with a replacement right fork leg (paint scheme is B model, not the 3 lines Hornet style).  Rack has had a black spray paint re-do over the top of original black.  Also, previous owner had the wheels re-laced, so it has new spokes.

Opinions?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 19, 2018)

... oh yeah, the grips.  I removed the coke bottles, only to find that the handlebar chrome under the whole grips was new and shiny, so a pair of Schwinn chubbies, being shorter show a band of shiny chrome in front of them. Suggesting that these "incorrect" grips, were actually on there since day one.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 19, 2018)

I must be getting tired cause I'm seeing green on frame. At first it was only on the tank outline.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 19, 2018)

buickmike said:


> I must be getting tired cause I'm seeing green on frame. At first it was only on the tank outline.




Hah, it's an technical issue with the way I took the picture. The lens has the aperture wide-open, which causes artifacts on high contrast edges. In this case, a greenish edge that isn't really there in real life called chromatic aberration.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 19, 2018)

Jeez Dave; you're making us (or me) feel dumb. How can we explain the fact that front fender stays are rusty compared to rears that are clean? Or can I assume whatever took out fork leg and rim also jacked up original fender.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 19, 2018)

buickmike said:


> Jeez Dave; you're making us (or me) feel dumb. How can we explain the fact that front fender stays are rusty compared to rears that are clean? Or can I assume whatever took out fork leg and rim also jacked up original fender.



Hah again!   Ok, I fixed the photo and re-uploaded it.  No more green chromatic aberration!

I've seen that happen with fender braces before.  No idea why that happens. But, fenders both match with patina, etc.  The right front brace has a kink in it, probably from the crash.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice bike Dave.  I rode STP on that bike on 2002.  200 miles... "one speed is all you need"!!   Jay


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 19, 2018)

1817cent said:


> Nice bike Dave.  I rode STP on that bike on 2002.  200 miles... "one speed is all you need"!!   Jay



That's awesome Jay!  You were telling me that you got this bike from a bike shop just the way it is (other than the re-lacing)... in the ? 90's?


----------



## ADReese (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi Dave, here is that '50 ladies bike I mentioned on the ride. Super plain, but has the big tail light riveted on since new. No other holes from other reflectors. I added the rack and head light. Sometimes I guess they just used what they had available that day? Your bike looks sweet, I love all of the upscale touches!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 19, 2018)

If.....................The 1949 models were given the options that the 1951 models had, I'd say the reflector and light carrier could very well be original. And the coke bottle grips could also be factory issue. I've learned to believe that the images in the comic book advertisements were not always some stretch of the artist's imagination.
For years when I saw a 1958 Jag or Corvette with the new Mayweg dual stage carrier I said the carrier was replaced at some point. That was until I saw a Fall comic book ad for the 1958 Jag and it had that new 1959 carrier. 
I also have a Schwinn where the front fenders braces have very little to no rust and the rear has both braces with rust, but just on the right side. I've come to the conclusion that the patina on the braces don't always tell you that fenders have been swapped.     

Options list for 1951.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 19, 2018)

Dave, yes i had owned that bike since 1998.  I purchased from Kennewick Schwinn when they sold out.  They supposedly took it in on trade in the 70's. 
The closest thing i was able to find regarding that bike was the "Cycleplane" that appeared in the 49 comic book add in Geoff Green's book.

When i owned it, all i did was put on new tires, respoke and replace the cable on the front brake as it was missing.  Jay


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 19, 2018)

Believe it or not I heard they even put ape hangers and solo polo seats on 20" frames in the early 60s  !


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 20, 2018)

THanks for the help guys!  @GTs58, that parts list is especially convincing!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 26, 2018)

Beautiful bicycle i love the black & white paint


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2018)

OZ1972 said:


> Beautiful bicycle i love the black & white paint



You could have just hit the "Like" button?


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 29, 2019)

Just picked up a 50 Hornet serial# G288742 with similar appointments to yours, Dave. Has Hornet chainguard and 4 hole Phantom style rack w/light.also has Bendix yellow band kickback hub, Persons crashbar seat w/chrome springs and riveted name tag under seat. Has BF Goodrich head badge but Schwinn roundel on chainguard. Chainring looks to be off a girls Schwinn. Looks to be a nice repaint, but repaint for sure. Were the AS bottlecap pedals repopped? Showing my Schwignorance (love that word!) here. Any idea what kind of fresh mess I have here?


----------

